# blown ls1



## repodgoat (Feb 24, 2016)

blew my ls1 the other day completly done.. has anyone tried to fit a lt1 from a ss impala in a o4 gto ... is it even possible


:00/o:


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I saw a LT1 powered GTO running at the Fontana drag strip a couple of years ago. He said he bought it without an engine and built it as a drag car with parts from his wrecked Camaro that he used to race. Really don't know any of the details but it was really quick. A high 10 second car as I recall.


----------

